# Salad Dressings, Ketchups, Mustards, Onion Dips etc...



## mrdecoy1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Which books should I look for on making these items? thanks


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I like Helen Witty for this sort of thing. Probably the best of her books is _The Good Stuff_. It includes most of her earlier work_ Fancy Pantry _plus plenty more.

Also of note is her_ Better than Store Bought_.

_Joy of Cooking _will also cover much of this territory and quite well. I'm quite fond of the onion dip in _Joy of Cooking_.


----------

